# WHY cant I get my truck to STOP OVERHEATING!!!



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Last year I had problems with one of my trucks overheating expecially on the highway with the plow on. Taking the highway is a must since 80% of our snow removal work comes from cities other then our own. I realise the plow blocks the entire radiator while on the highway, but...

This year I had a Much BIGGER radiator put in with 2 large fans(pics attached) ... but its still overheating!!! Extremely frustrating!

Any ideas?


----------



## Shawn S (Oct 30, 2010)

The fans are pullers right? I am not calling you stupid, it's just that some people don't know that there are pushers and pullers. Obviously if you put a pusher on that side it won't do you much good. 

If that's good than start checking the other parts of the cooling system. Is the thermostat opening all the way? Is the water pump OK? Thermostats are cheap and easy to replace.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Like Shawn S said, I would start checking obvious things and then maybe do a complete flush if nothing else helped. We had a 01 Chevy 3/4 with the 6.0L and it always heated up when driving on any road.


----------



## vinces designs (Nov 5, 2009)

try straightening the plow and lower it to just above the ground so the air can get to your radiator in the VEE position it actually deflects the air to the sides just like snow.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

They use to make air deflectors for plows but I haven't seen them in awhile. All they were, were pieces of plexiglass bolted to the top of the plows so air gets directed right to the radiator. I would think those fans should take care of the problem, especially with a new radiator. Did you or they get all the air out?


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Shawn S;1102838 said:


> The fans are pullers right? I am not calling you stupid, it's just that some people don't know that there are pushers and pullers. Obviously if you put a pusher on that side it won't do you much good.
> 
> If that's good than start checking the other parts of the cooling system. Is the thermostat opening all the way? Is the water pump OK? Thermostats are cheap and easy to replace.


thermostat was just replaced last year.. how would I be able to check the water pump?

and yes... the fans pull the air into the engine area, they dont try to blow out through the grill


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

vinces designs;1102937 said:


> try straightening the plow and lower it to just above the ground so the air can get to your radiator in the VEE position it actually deflects the air to the sides just like snow.


We do straighten it a little bit and try to lower it a little bit. We have never had it all the way straight. It would take up to much of the road. Not to mention look weird.. lol


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Brian Young;1102943 said:


> They use to make air deflectors for plows but I haven't seen them in awhile. All they were, were pieces of plexiglass bolted to the top of the plows so air gets directed right to the radiator. I would think those fans should take care of the problem, especially with a new radiator. Did you or they get all the air out?


I was thinking about a way to get some kind of deflector. I was thinking about how I could make one and where I could put it. All I know is I have to think of something. This truck never has any problems over heating, even on 100 degree days. Its only with the plow, so im 99.9% sure its nothing but an air problem. I just don't know how or where to put some kind of defector.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1103003 said:


> I was thinking about a way to get some kind of deflector. I was thinking about how I could make one and where I could put it. All I know is I have to think of something. This truck never has any problems over heating, even on 100 degree days. Its only with the plow, so im 99.9% sure its nothing but an air problem. I just don't know how or where to put some kind of defector.


What about on the top of the plow frame, under the light tower. You could get some lexan or plexiglass, a couple "L" brackets to attach to the plexi, then bolt it to the light tower at an angle. Those other deflector's were only about 8" tall.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

That might work, but I think the plow comes up above that bar in the milddle... but if I put it down just a little... I dunno. I'm going to have to play with it tomorrow. The lightbar frame does not appear very strong, I would worry that drilling into it would weaken it to much.

I going to see what ideas I can come up with tomorrow (if any)


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks like a fan shroud would work alot better kind of crewd the way it is.


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

One thing i found on my 04 powerstroke AND my 85 ford with the C5 in it is the transmissions were running hot which was heating up the coolant at the back of the motor and at the radiator. I put bigger transcoolers on em and a seperate electric fan on each trans cooler and problem solved....These are on fords though im not sure about chevys


----------



## ERWbuilders (Oct 5, 2010)

let me correct myself...the powerstroke had some superjunk glide 4738290wasdjfh whatever trans in it


----------



## Steve'sZr2 (Dec 12, 2008)

what kind of electric fans did you install? Sometimes the Advance Auto or Pep boy whatever you want to say fans produce no where near the power of the stock clutch fan. You could have made the problem worse (the pictures don't show the stock fan). You could try putting a new OEM fan in (HD version available?) and putting the two electric fans on the other side of the radiator to push air in. Also, what are you using to control the fans?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

i run a boss and a 5.7 in my truck, i have a straight blade only difference. i run my plow about 2 inches off the ground and neva had a problem other than hitting ice chunks and it hits my hood!


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

brad96z28;1103147 said:


> Looks like a fan shroud would work alot better kind of crewd the way it is.


fan shroud did not fit with the bigger radiator.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Steve'sZr2;1103265 said:


> what kind of electric fans did you install? Sometimes the Advance Auto or Pep boy whatever you want to say fans produce no where near the power of the stock clutch fan. You could have made the problem worse (the pictures don't show the stock fan). You could try putting a new OEM fan in (HD version available?) and putting the two electric fans on the other side of the radiator to push air in. Also, what are you using to control the fans?


Again, the stock fans did not fit because this radiator is a lot bigger then the old one. I'm not sure what the brand name is on the fans, but I can definitely feel them blowing into the truck pretty good. If your still curious about the brand name I will look later.

The fans are controlled by the thermostat.

I'm not interested in installing 4 fans. Kinda sick of messing with the fan crap, this is my 4th set of fans in 2 years.  I think my only option is finding a way to deflect some air in there


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Is the truck overheating or running real hot? Big difference, but I suspect you mean its actually overheating and running the temps into the red zone.

I agree tht it sounds like you've got an airflow problem. On the highway the plow is creating such a wake that you're probably running ambient or even negative pressure between the plow and the grill. 

Since you've gone so far as to replace the radiator and fans I'll assume you've done all the basics and you don't have an air bubble in there or anything like that.

Seems silly, but have you tried running the plow in scoop mode? That would channel the air towards the center of the vehicle instead of to the sides...you're almost guaranteed to put some of that air into the radiator. It might hurt your economy more, but I cna't imagine you're getting great economy anyway.

There was guy here who made and was trying to market an air deflector for straight blades...if you can find his posts he might be able to help fab something up...or he may have a product already that you can buy. It was a relatively simply bolt on airfoil that attached to the top of the plow blade and simply redirected air back down behind the plow...think rear roof spoiler on an old LTD station wagon and you're there. [email protected] may also have some options for you...they seem to sell pretty mcuh everything you could ask for...got to be something you can do.

You could always look into a snorkle for cool air intake.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I would bet that those electric fans don't pull anywhere near the amount a stock fan does. Without the plow on, when going down the road you don't even need a fan (why you are not overheating in summer). 

Normally problems like this on the chevys are caused by a bad fan clutch (only shows up when the plow is on). I would think about switching back to the normal fan and put in a heavy duty clutch.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

jb1390;1103637 said:


> I would bet that those electric fans don't pull anywhere near the amount a stock fan does. Without the plow on, when going down the road you don't even need a fan (why you are not overheating in summer).
> 
> Normally problems like this on the chevys are caused by a bad fan clutch (only shows up when the plow is on). I would think about switching back to the normal fan and put in a heavy duty clutch.


The fan clutch does not only turn on when there is a plow on!


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Quick question how fast you go on Highway? I hope you didn't say higher than 40 mph.


Remove that electric fans they doesn't pull enough cfm more like 1,500 for 1 fan.

Put heavy duty AC fan clutch on it will work better.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

???? Where did I imply that the fan only turns when there is a plow on? 

When you have a bad fan clutch, the fan loses significant power. You won't notice that when there is no plow on (at least in my experience), because the airflow forced by your vehicle is enough to cool the motor. With the plow up, this forced convection from vehicle movement is lost, and all the air is pulled by the fan alone (instead of by vehicle movement). That is why a bad fan clutch (or, I think in this case, weak fans) will show up when the plow is installed.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Milwaukee;1103682 said:


> Quick question how fast you go on Highway? I hope you didn't say higher than 40 mph.
> 
> Remove that electric fans they doesn't pull enough cfm more like 1,500 for 1 fan.
> 
> Put heavy duty AC fan clutch on it will work better.


... Its illegal to drive 40 mph on the highway... lol

I'm not going to mess with the fans anymore. These fans blow the air through like crazy. I need some kind of deflector to get some air in there for the fans to grab.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Well I think you should read plow manual book it say it not design to go above 40 or 45 mph due issues.

Serious do you cruise 70 mph in snowstorm on highway?

For me I cruise 50-55 mph on right slow lane. No overheat issues.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

I can do 70 mph in the summer with the plow all the way up and not overheat. I have a similar truck to yours. The only difference I see is the v-but I don't think that should matter too much.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

lawnlandscape;1103045 said:


> That might work, but I think the plow comes up above that bar in the milddle... but if I put it down just a little... I dunno. I'm going to have to play with it tomorrow. The lightbar frame does not appear very strong, I would worry that drilling into it would weaken it to much.
> 
> I going to see what ideas I can come up with tomorrow (if any)


Seriously...... you only need a 3/8" bolt. Even a 1/4" bolt would work.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

.Definately NEVER get behind Mil on the road.....lmao


I would try the deflector like Brian has told you. Small bolts are all that is needed and you could run a metal strip if your worried about stress


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*too too hot*

hi,have you every considerd taking off that insulation off of the hood...and maybe take off the rubber gasket between the hood and the windshield...thats all warm engine,,it has to exhaust somewhere..uno...and run a separate auxillary tranny cooler....my cents worth..good luck..


----------



## Turf Commando (Dec 16, 2007)

Try reducing speed while in transit, also lift blade no higher then 9'' inchs ..
I have a 32'' tall plow on my 91 f150 if blade is higher then 7'' I have no direct air flow to cool radiator, sometimes I pull over on road drop plow wait 5 mins and continue on...


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

Milwaukee;1103756 said:


> Well I think you should read plow manual book it say it not design to go above 40 or 45 mph due issues.
> 
> Serious do you cruise 70 mph in snowstorm on highway?
> 
> For me I cruise 50-55 mph on right slow lane. No overheat issues.


You continue to go 50mph on the highway then. I don't have time it sit on the highway in the truck. I see dozens of plows going highway speeds every snowfall. Don't care what the 'book' says.

Also, I do have tried cruising with the plow lower on the highway, but with my crazy speeds, I don't feel comfortable putting it any lower that what I have had it.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Read this. I put this deflector on my straight blade and it worked wonders. I sold my straight blade and kept the deflector to put on my V blade. Haven't done it yet, but I'm sure the benefits will be similar.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=96203


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

I have never used this product but saw it the other day. It might help if you do choose to use let me know how well it works.

It looks like a spoiler for a plow

http://www.plowflowmaster.com/product-info.html

Thanks
Justin


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

The missing fan shroud is your problem IMO.


----------



## speedy (Oct 30, 2004)

I have no experience with this product, but I know that some dirt track stock car racers around here use it.

http://www.redlineoil.com/Products.aspx?pcid=10


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

IMAGE;1105176 said:


> The missing fan shroud is your problem IMO.


No its not. We just took the fan shroud out of the truck because the stock one would not fit with the larger radiator. It does not get as hot as fast how it is, but it still overheats. AKA: Its better now then it was with the shroud. . but still bad.


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

ForestEdgeSnow;1105167 said:


> I have never used this product but saw it the other day. It might help if you do choose to use let me know how well it works.
> 
> It looks like a spoiler for a plow
> 
> ...


Looks interesting. Kinda what I'm thinking about doing, but I'm going to mount something to the lightbar frame like Brian suggested. I don't think that specific unit works on V Plows because it mounts to the actual plow. *I'm going to fix something up on Friday or Sat. I will take pictures and let you guys know how it works.*


----------



## IMAGE (Oct 21, 2007)

Well good luck then.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

I saw someone on here awhile ago that used two big PVC pipes mounted to the light bar kinda like a Z with 90's and they said it helped wont look pretty but will serve it's purpose


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

sorry its a western but I think this will work for you

Heres a link to the pic


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Milwaukee;1103756 said:


> Well I think you should read plow manual book it say it not design to go above 40 or 45 mph due issues.
> 
> Serious do you cruise 70 mph in snowstorm on highway?
> 
> For me I cruise 50-55 mph on right slow lane. No overheat issues.


* I can't drive......55!!!!*xysport


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

JR Snow Removal;1105495 said:


> sorry its a western but I think this will work for you
> 
> Heres a link to the pic


lol, thats funny.... Those cant grab much air at all.. i would not think. but maybe just enough to make a difference.


----------



## JR Snow Removal (Jul 16, 2008)

Just a thought not much time or money invested if it doesn't work


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

JR Snow Removal;1105532 said:


> Just a thought not much time or money invested if it doesn't work


true. thanks for the idea


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

> Looks interesting. Kinda what I'm thinking about doing, but I'm going to mount something to the lightbar frame like Brian suggested. I don't think that specific unit works on V Plows because it mounts to the actual plow. I'm going to fix something up on Friday or Sat. I will take pictures and let you guys know how it works.


I would think they might have a model for an mvp. Also I would try to mount something similar to that to the light bar.

Justing


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

blizzard makes an air foil to direct the air to the radiator.


----------



## PAGE2004 (Feb 19, 2004)

My 93 F250 - 5.8L - 4WD running temp would stay in the normal reading all year without the plow on.
The truck would over heat soon after the truck was driven anywhere with the plow on.

1. Removed the stock 195 degree thermostat and installed a 160 degree - helped a little but not enough - the truck would still over heat with the plow on while driving.

2. Replaced the stock FAN CLUTCH with a new one purchased at a local AUTO ZONE. $55.00

Now , The truck can be driven at normal speeds with the plow on without overheating at all.
In fact , this new fan clutch works so well that I had to put back the stock 195 degree thermostat because with the plow on , driving at highway speeds for over an hour I wasnt getting enough heat to defrost the windows and keep warm ! ( and it was 45 degree day)

The stock therm is back in and all seems right with the truck.

Years ago I had an '85 Ford and replaced and added everything from bigger radiators, aux fans , strange air ducts , and ended up plowing for ten years with the heat cranked , windows open and monitoring the temp gauge constantly ... it wasn't nice.

If I only knew then , what I found out now . FAN CLUTCH - 50 bucks and 20 minutes.

Good Luck .


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

PAGE2004;1109476 said:


> My 93 F250 - 5.8L - 4WD running temp would stay in the normal reading all year without the plow on.
> The truck would over heat soon after the truck was driven anywhere with the plow on.
> 
> 1. Removed the stock 195 degree thermostat and installed a 160 degree - helped a little but not enough - the truck would still over heat with the plow on while driving.
> ...


Thanks... I've already got about $1,000 invested trying to fix this problem. Hard to believe thats all I would have had to do. At this point, I think the deflectors will fix my problem. We will see.


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

on our o3 chevys we just had the heavy duty gm delco fan clutch intalled and it fixed all over heating probs, just a thought


----------



## 00bluegtp (Jul 13, 2009)

Get a heavy duty fan clutch and make the shroud fit again and be done with it. I see this happening all the time. I work for a construction company with 28 chevrolet plow trucks. this has happened to just about everyone and this was the issue everytime.


----------



## snowtech (Sep 18, 2010)

hey goldpro, i tried those blizzard air thingies on two of my plows. the problem i had with them is when my guys would hit something going to fast and the blade would trip all the way to lay the moldboard flat on the parking lot the air thingie would smack the pavement and ripped the metal away from the bolts. have you experienced this? i think the one lasted 2 months the other lasted 3 snow storms then they went to the garbage. did our dealer install them wrong or have you had the same prob?


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

lawnlandscape;1102831 said:


> Last year I had problems with one of my trucks overheating expecially on the highway with the plow on. Taking the highway is a must since 80% of our snow removal work comes from cities other then our own. I realise the plow blocks the entire radiator while on the highway, but...
> 
> This year I had a Much BIGGER radiator put in with 2 large fans(pics attached) ... but its still overheating!!! Extremely frustrating!
> 
> Any ideas?


You check the fan clutch? GM's can be bad. Happened to one of our units. Good luck.


----------



## KCD Snow Pro (Aug 30, 2009)

00bluegtp;1110810 said:


> Get a heavy duty fan clutch and make the shroud fit again and be done with it. I see this happening all the time. I work for a construction company with 28 chevrolet plow trucks. this has happened to just about everyone and this was the issue everytime.


10/4 on the fan clutch! We had a unit that suffered the same failure. Very common problem. Troubleshooting trick is lay a large towel or sheet over grill, close hood & idle truck up to operating temp. If towel doesn't look like your truck is trying to eat it when the fan trys to kick in, it's bad.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i built a deflector similar to the blizzard and mounted on straight blade made a huge difference
i have pics on here somewhere
ill look and see if I can find them
just built a large bread box with a slant down
I later added sides it is aluminum angle and sheeting I had laying around. takes away the vortex the plow causes


----------



## lawnlandscape (Oct 8, 2009)

*Update*

Ok guys... I think we have the problem solved (at least to a point I feel comfortable with it)

It was 50 Degrees outside tonight and I just got done driving the truck 35 miles on the highway. After about 20 miles it started to get just a little bit warmer then I would like. I cranked the heater and dropped the plow just a touch and it cooled right down nicely.

I think when we will actually be using it we will not have to worry about dropping the plow at all because it will be a lot cooler.

Here are some pictures of what we did to fix the problem. Only bad thing is the drivers view is a little more obstructed, but I don't feel its to the point where it is dangerous. Overall, I'm very happy.


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

*Snow plow overheating solution*

Plow Flowmaster currently manufactures steel air deflectors to take care of your overheating issues. This device has been field tested for 3 years and is guaranteed! For more information please check out www.plowflowmaster.com. Try this inexpensive fix before spending hundreds or thousands $$ elsewhere!



Brian Young;1102943 said:


> They use to make air deflectors for plows but I haven't seen them in awhile. All they were, were pieces of plexiglass bolted to the top of the plows so air gets directed right to the radiator. I would think those fans should take care of the problem, especially with a new radiator. Did you or they get all the air out?


----------



## daveklein1 (Dec 3, 2008)

They have many satisfied customers. It really does work and is inexpensive. The product is also guaranteed so you really can't go wrong.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

my dads truck was overheating because he had a small pin hole in the rad....this did not allow the system to reach pressure so the coolant would boil off at 212...

as soon as he fixed the pin hole he got another 45* of cooling.....just a thought...


----------



## nesok (Jan 27, 2011)

You should really replace your water pump. They're super easy on the 5.7 and will make a huge difference. A weak pump will still seem to be functioning properly, but won't move the coolant fast enough through the system. There's no reason those two electric fans can't pull enough air through there.

So probably $50 to $75 bucks for all the parts, gaskets, coolant, etc, and an hour to have it completed. After spending as much as you have already, you may as well.

Besides, I have no idea how you drive on the highway with a billboard attached to the plow frame.


----------



## c&msnowplowing (Jan 18, 2010)

I would suggest starting with a fan shroud and a new heavy duty clutch fan. The electric fans were a good idea, but there is nothing to channel air into the fans. As you know, having the plow on the front deflects all the air. I had this same problem when I installed a lift kit on my old 92 Chevy. The shop cut off the lower portion of my shroud and I constantly overheated. I would try a new shroud and clutch fan. However, if you only try a new clutch fan, you will not solve your problem. You need the shroud to channel the air to the clutch fan as it works on the air temp. coming off the radiator to engage. Your pictures do not show any kind of shroud. You can purchase a good 6 blade heavy duty clutch fan at a local NAPA dealer or try Summit Racing (summitracing.com). Summit may also have a shroud to fit the new electric fans and radiator. Either way you look at it, electric or clutch fan, you need to channel the air flow.


----------



## cuba (Oct 23, 2010)

change the clutch fan to a larger unit which allows air in faster


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

use pusher electric in fron of the radiater, hd clutch fan or direct drive rigid blade, make sure it is within 2" of the rad and put a schroud on it so the air is pulled thru it not around it


----------

